# Liberty, The CD Queen



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

And doesn't she look like the very modest crowd pleaser that she is. Congratulations!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I love the smile.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations Mary and Liberty! Sounds like you guys had lots of *FUN*, and this is why we get ourselves into this right? I love the picture you attached, she is so pretty and is happy with how she did this weekend!  Maddie is happy too!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now she looks lilke she has her own practicval joke. She knew she could do it hands down. LOL Congrats Liberty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Liberty. She looks very happy with herself. Great picture.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow... what a weekend!!!! Congratulations to you and Liberty!! That picture really says it all! I bet you two have a ton of fun working together! It sounds like you two aren't too far off form pulling in some Open legs... I look forward to hearing about your continued success! 

One question: Does Open A/B work differently in Canada? Here in the States, although I had to compete in Novice B, I wouldn't be in Open B unless I had put an OTCh on a dog, already obtained my UD with my current dog, or.... something else I can't quite remember at the moment. I seem to remember hearing at some point that it's different in Canada... but can't quite recall what the requirements were... and figured since you're competing there you could tell me. Thanks in advance!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Mary!! Oh I was so excited to read all about Liberty!! :smooch: She is just a DOLL....I loved seeing her picture!! How wonderful that is she did SO VERY WELL!!! Congratulations to both of you Mary....just GREAT!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> One question: Does Open A/B work differently in Canada? Here in the States, although I had to compete in Novice B, I wouldn't be in Open B unless I had put an OTCh on a dog, already obtained my UD with my current dog, or.... something else I can't quite remember at the moment. I seem to remember hearing at some point that it's different in Canada... but can't quite recall what the requirements were... and figured since you're competing there you could tell me. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I had the CKC rule book and, to me, and the way I read it, I could have entered in Open 'A', but I spoke with a two separate of ring stewards and they said that if you enter a previous trial in B, you stay in B - Looking back now, perhaps I should have tred to hunt down the CKC rep....
My thoughts at the time were, If I enter in Open A and she, by some chance, gets a leg...then I 'lose' the leg becuase I should have been in 'B' I will be really upset....so I went with 'B'.
In reality...the heeling patterns were the same, the environmental conditions were the same...the only thing that would have been different is that we would have had more time between trials...

In the US, we will be in Open A....


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Congratulations Mary and Liberty! What a wonderful weekend the two of you had. I love the picture..Keep up the wonderful work you are doing...


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*well done*

Mary, Congratulations on your CD. Doing 3 trials in a short period of time is a tribute to Liberty and to you. Alex


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG I love that smile. Congratulations!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work Liberty and Mary. I love the that picture of Libs with the not so modest smile on her face.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Love the smile!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations !!!! The picture is priceless.. what a sweetheart.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic Story & What a Great Pic of One Happy Girl1 I wanna see You with that bigga Smile too!


----------

